# new daiwa line counters



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Deleted my commercial


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Scott, HOW MUCH ???


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Jim Stedke said:


> Hey Scott, HOW MUCH ???


Jim,
you know what they say...if ya have to ask......... LOL


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Scott, did you find them locally? I am looking for a pair of the new LCX 47s myself. The look like a nice reall for the $$. Last I checked, they retail for 129.99


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

The lxc PapaScott Refers To Is The Sealine-Very Nice,Cabella's Starts Them At 129.99 And Up,Too Rich For Me,They Have Them At Dick's Too,$130 Sumthin.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

H20-They Have 47Lc's At Dick's ,The Combo With The Firewolf Rod,$79 And Some Change-All I Use.(Actually All I Can Afford LOL!)


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes I agree with Papascott Always support the local dealers if they go you won't have a place to get bait. Even if you pay 20% more on some items it is still not that much difference once you add in shipping and the time it takes to get to your house. Also the local stores can put you on fish and what is hot at the time you are there. Well worth the extra money IMO


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

how do you guys feel about the diawa accudepth plus series? they're in my price range and i thought about okumas but i've heard they're not as reliable as they used to be.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks papascott. i was good to hear you speak at erie outfitters. i really appreciate that you guys pass on the knowledge. craig will be getting some money from me really soon. hopefully i'll meet you at hetfest. my boat isn't in the water yet but will be soon.. thanks again


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Won't be able to attend this year. We have the masters walleye circuit in detroit that weekend. Going to miss the good times for sure.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe some other time then. i feel like a kid in a candy store now that i have a boat bigger than 14ft.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Im still a fan of the Okuma line of reels, Although I wish they would have kept the Catalina active.

Daiwa never really won me over for some reason. I always liked their drag systems, however everything else about them never appealed to me...I had a clicker go out in 2 reels and had a set of 27s that wouldnt crank in anything if they had to. They seem like weak reels in my opinion and the price was always higher than the Okumas. I had a few older 47LC Sealines that I sold dirt cheap bout a year ago.

I just got 8 new Convectors this year from Okuma and they also have made some major improvements in this reel, since they took away the Catalina (another awesome reel). The gear ratio on the Okumas with that monster handle just lets you crank em right in. For $55 its kind of a no brainer...

What is nice is when you have companies going head to head on things like this, is when one makes a stride the other follows quite closely...I havent tried the new Daiwa stuff, however Ive been tempted to, and hoped it had improved since I had it. But now I think I have 25 Okuma 30D Linecounters so not going to venture away...lol


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

juicebox said:


> how do you guys feel about the diawa accudepth plus series? they're in my price range and i thought about okumas but i've heard they're not as reliable as they used to be.


I use these and have no complaints at all.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

CarpetBagger said:


> Im still a fan of the Okuma line of reels, Although I wish they would have kept the Catalina active.
> 
> Daiwa never really won me over for some reason. I always liked their drag systems, however everything else about them never appealed to me...I had a clicker go out in 2 reels and had a set of 27s that wouldnt crank in anything if they had to. They seem like weak reels in my opinion and the price was always higher than the Okumas. I had a few older 47LC Sealines that I sold dirt cheap bout a year ago.
> 
> ...



They actually just rolled out a new and improved version of the Catalina with a new trolling feature 
TSC: Tension Spool Control system

http://www.okumafishing.com/family/284008

They also have a new Clarion linecounter, alot of guys on ontario are running this for copper now. 

http://www.okumafishing.com/family/284009


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

K Gone,

Those look sweet!! I have yet to seem them anywhere. Hopefully the $199.99 price tag isnt going to stick...OUCH! I like those reels a lot.

Put them on my off season list...lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Papascott said:


> The new lcx reels are absolutely better than any line counter I have used drags are amazing clickers are loud perfect reel! Been tempted for 2 years to buy tekotas. Glad I waited for these.
> 
> Scott


Have you actually used them for any extended period of time? If not, let me know after a few years of wear.

I have yet to own a levelwind real with the "Diawa" name on it that I liked and thought was top notch. Just my own personal experiences. Okuma and Penn are all I'll use for trolling, affordability and quality. I purchased 4 brand new Okuma CV30D LCs for $225!! You'd be lucky to get two Diawas at that cost and the Diawa components and drag don't come close in comparison.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Best thing Ive found from Okuma is they have upgrade programs for reels...Ive traded up many Magda 30s and Magda Pros. Also they did an even swap with me on the original Convector (blue series) that were kinda junk. I always bought them because I felt they had more cranking power...

I have an assortment of Okumas now mostly Convectors. Some of which are 4+ years old and still work good as new. Oil em up every year and store em with the drags backed all the way off and the bails open.

IMO Daiwa kinda had the market cornered for years on line counters then just kinda sat back and watched everyone and their mother come out with a high speed retrieve Line Counter...I think they are kinda clutching at straws now on the Great Lakes fishermen, and I think a bunch of these other companies have surpassed them in the line counter market in both quality and value.

Most guys I know run Okumas for value and they take a beating and keep working...If your going to spend $100+ on a reel theres a lot of other options now-a-days...


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Shimano Tekotas are worth every penny. I have a bunch of Daiwas as well. I tried two Okumas (I think Magda or something). The quality of the Shimanos is remarkable. Yes, they were pricey, but my grandkids will use them. Okumas were hard to get parts for. Dollar for Dollar, the Daiwas were hard to beat. Mine have a million miles on them, and they just won't die. Ive had four of the twelve overhauled and they are good as new. I put 4 Tekotas in the line up and I haven't looked back since. Okuma may have solved their issues, but once biteen twice shy. The new Daiwas, nice.... but not Tekota nice. just my 2 cents. On a budget... do the accudepth.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought I clearly stated that I had hoped that they had advanced their reels due to the problems that caused me to go to Okuma for reels.

To each his own. Im glad the reels are what they are, and I hope you get years of great service from them. As previously stated its great there is some competition in this field of trolling reels now...Its made a lot of strides over the past 5 years and made alot of compaines produce some good stuff as well as put pressure on other companies to improve their exhisting reels to stay competitive...Thumbs up to Daiwa for starting the Line Counter Craze..and continuing to be innovative in advancing their product...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Papascott said:


> Shutupandfish and Carpetbagger, I have used about every line counter ever made. I have owned 12 various convectors and honest to goodness all of them failed, 2 right out of the box and those were supposed to be the new better cv series. I spent more money trying to get them repaired and working right than I did on the reels when I purchased them. The last straw was a pair of cv45d. I bought them to use for Copper. First fish they hooked up, big screeming King, locked up the drag. Next moring other one locks up. I called Okuma and they told me that the reels were assembled with only part of the drags pcs, missing a set of washers and springs. Apparantly the first batch were all assembled wrong. Their fix was to send me the parts to fix the reels myself. They would not repair them for me. Total BS!
> 
> Penn used to make a great reel but IMHO they really went downhill in the last 10 years but their still very good. The GTI series came out with a line counter last year but IMHO they look like a goofy add on. They had a great lc in their digital line but discontinued long ago.
> 
> ...


Papa,

Absolutely NOT trying to hijack the thread or mean ANY disrespect to you personally sir...just stating my opinion through my personal experiences about a product that you mentioned....Thats it. I have been trolling heavy baits for muskies for years and for my application and what I have used over the years, Penn made the best drag systems bar none. Trust me, I used them all too...They STILL are the best drags on the market. You cannot compare a Diawa to a Penn really. For what I do, the Okumas drag system come the closest. I've had two "overpriced" Tekotas blow out on Lake St. Clair for muskies.....They are ALL made in China and they ALL have their +s and -s...was just trying to help ya out buddy...And stating that I'd never buy a Diawa and still won't....and you made a general statement about reels that you just bought right?? How do you know they are better in every way that what you've used in the past? Just curious.....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I plan to REEL (pun intended) soon!

So you really have not even used the reels yet right? I'm curious to what your findings will be after the season....please report back if you will. Good Luck with your new reels!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

If I wanted to fight over nothing I'd stay home with the family and sell the boat! I didn't know how emotionally attached you boys are to your gear! The final factors that I left out were:
1. How many trips a year do you usually run? This helps to justify the costs.
2. How many rods do you plan to run? We traditionally run 6-8
3. What species are you after? I go for both walleye and salmon
4. How long can you go without your gear if it breaks? We need it for every trip, 3-4 runs a week.

Just some mre to think about. As with everything, improvements are always welcome. If the new daiwas are better then they will probably end up on board eventually. Premium equipment seems to rise to the top and inferior junk seems to find its way to ebay auctions. Sorry if I upset anyone, and sorry to hear about the tekota blowing up. Send it to a service center and they will turn it around in short order. If it blows up again then let them know. I have run their gear for decades and have never had a bad experience. (not the wal-mart shimano either)


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Look bud, I was telling what I have observed so far. The handle is better than previous reels the drags are smooth as any I have ever used, the clicker is louder than previous sg series and you want to say youre 50 dollar Okumas are better. Thats your opinion mine is Okuma is pure Garbage and the Customer Serice is worse. So Please ShutupandFish. lol



Geesh...and you say I'm a jerk? LMAO!!!!!!!! 


Hey Scott...when you are done reeling in your 10923912380282310th walleye this year...let us know just how well those new reels are hanging in there, eh? 

I too have fished them all, and Okumas would be the last thing I would buy. When the drawing attribute of a reel is the oversized handle...well...that says a lot.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Papascott said:


> Yes dude I used them all weekend. They seem great. I will report back in a couple months so you can tell me how your Okuma are still better. lol


Chill dude...just stating my opinion thats all. Use what you want to use....I just think _"The new lcx reels are absolutely better than any line counter I have used "_ is quite a hefty claim to make based on a reel you just got and used for a weekend, but to each his own....I seriously would like to know how well they perform and like the way they look.

Shimano can keep their reels for what they charge....they serviced the reel for me, sent it back and it was still sounding like there were rocks inside....I simply got a refund and bought a Catalina, saved $90 and have had no issues in 3 seasons.....and yes, I do enough fishing to know...and not PRIMARILY pulling harnesses and 2" spoons for walleyes on Erie either. Oh, I also forgot to mention that Shimano will NEVER see another ounce of my business, which I'm sure won't hurt them, but just make me feel better....because they boned me on a Frontier Loomis rod I had that broke with a supposed "lifetime warranty" but would NOT honor the warranty since they bought out Loomis. What does that say for a compnay?? They were nothing less than rude and ignorrant to me on the phone and didn't even want to hear me out. And I realize that I'm just one guy....but most of us base our opinions on personal experiences and theres nothing wrong with that....its just how each one of us handles others' opinions that shows who we really are and how we really are. Good luck to all and may you catch LOTS of fish on whatever you're using and may your gear last a long time without fault making you feel that you got every pennys worth out of your investment!! Tight Lines!!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually the Okuma Convectors retail for about $80 each. 

$55 is the wholesale cost...

New Diawa LCX are $106.54 wholesale (just checked)

I would hope for almost double the price that they *would* be better reels...I was waiting for Daiwa to do something different, however just came late to get my business....Not saying they never will get another chance at my business, just not right now till I start to get more positive feed back on their new stuff.

Buy 10 of em and let me know how that feels....lol...

For personal use I have no problems buying anything, but for worrying about people dropping my stuff, or having it stepped on, walked on, or dropped to the bottom of Lake Erie...Well lemme just say I dont wana see too many $150 combos going overboard...lol 

No insults sir, just when you put something out there that is pretty much a written editorial/advertisement for a brand new product basically calling it the best thing since sliced bread, expect some negative critique from the peanut gallery that has had less than successful results with an older similar product from the same company. Personally I could care less if your pulling dipsys with a zebco 33. Long as your happy with the purchase should be all that matters. Wouldnt be much of a discussion board if everyone agreed all the time...

Okuma does make higher grade reels than the Convector with more ball bearings, better drag systems, and solid metal construction...They just cost more...Convectors are probaly more on par with the Accu-Depth reels and are well beyond them...The Clarion Line Counter is probaly Okumas best comparable to the new LCX in features and price. And I have no opinion on them seeing how Ive never used one.

I will say out of the 20+ Okuma reels I own I have yet to send one back on a warranty issue, or send one in for repairs...I have called at times and upgraded reels through them and recieved excellent customer service....As for parts a lot of them are now easily available and are also on Ebay. So Ive stuck with them. Thats really the only reasons why. 

Buddies of mine love the LCA Daiwas...I had 10 of em at one point and had problems with 8 of em and was fishing the cheap original Magda 30s over my $90 47LCAs...For whatever reason Okuma has been an OK buy for me for the most part and eh they serve me ok. All I care about is ball bearings, decent drags, and metal gears...The rest is all marketing.

I saw the Daiwa site when the LCX's were released. I like the look of the reel, looks as though Daiwa is taking up some of the features that made a lot of people venture over to Okuma and other brands. Least it shows they are listening to their customers and trying to meet their needs. If I already didnt have a pile of working class reels, and was in need of a quality reel I would definatly give them a fair try as I have in the past with the LCA Reels.

How many did you purchase?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Chill dude...just stating my opinion thats all. Use what you want to use.... Shimano can keep their reels for what they charge.... Oh, I also forgot to mention that Shimano will NEVER see another ounce of my business, which I'm sure won't hurt them, but just make me feel better.... because they boned me on a Frontier Loomis rod I had that broke with a supposed "lifetime warranty" but would NOT honor the warranty since they bought out Loomis. What does that say for a compnay?? They were nothing less than rude and ignorrant to me on the phone and didn't even want to hear me out."


How did you approach Shimano with the warranty issue? Not saying you did, but, If I was a customer service rep and had a customer jump in my stuff right off the bat, I'd tell him to go pack sand. In my case, Shimano replaced a one year old cracked TDR I use for dipsies, no questions asked. And, I have 30 year old Shimano TR 200Gs that I use almost every time out, and have used in saltwater on 70 lb Cobias and 35 lb Stripers, and the only thing I had to replace on a dozen reels is a couple drags and pawls.

Maybe I'm the exception, but the first generation Accudepths have been flawless for me over 5 seasons of dipsy trolling. No problems with drags, counters, or anything else on them. I just bought 4 Accudepth Plus to add to 4 originals for everyday dipsy use.


----------

